# Comments on draw length for new bow



## chadchook (Feb 20, 2012)

And rear view


----------



## Archway Hunter (Mar 21, 2011)

RULE NUMBER 1: NEVER DRAW A BOW WITHOUT AN ARROW

So don't do that again. You don't need to become another statistic.

With that being said, your draw elbow is too high from what I can tell and is out of plane with your bow arm. Increase the length of your d-loop a tad (not a bad idea for thumb releases anyway due to torque). Also, I think you need to raise your bow arm a bit as well as it looks like your bow shoulder is dropping a bit....or it could be that your draw shoulder is just raised to dang high along with the elbow.


----------



## chadchook (Feb 20, 2012)

Can I ask the What the dangers of drawi g a bow unloaded are? I understand dry firing but my finger was on the rear of the trigger?

The d loop is already about 3cm long. Perhaps lowering the anchor point. Would this drop the rear arm?


----------



## Archway Hunter (Mar 21, 2011)

A d-loop can fail without giving much of a warning resulting in a dry fire. I can't tell to much from your video's and I have re-watched them a few times. Some static pictures that include your grip would help. If you want to lower your anchor point, try anchoring with the back of your jaw bone nestled between your index and middle finger knuckles. It also looks like your bow arm is over-extended, but that could just be the lighting.


----------



## chadchook (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the comments I'll attempt to get some better photos / videos shortly


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

DL, looks perfect. .but remember this just because the bow says it 30 inches does NOT mean that that is 30 inches, all bows makers are different...so if you getting a new bow make SURE you know what your getting...


----------



## chadchook (Feb 20, 2012)

mike 66 said:


> DL, looks perfect. .but remember this just because the bow says it 30 inches does NOT mean that that is 30 inches, all bows makers are different...so if you getting a new bow make SURE you know what your getting...


I'll be staying with this bow but need arrows cut to length


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

x2 to never drawing a bow without an arrow nocked. you never know what might happen. the release might malfunction and fire on you, d-loop might break or come untied, string might just snap. who knows man, but it's best to just nock one and cover your arse.


----------

